# Injection system and cylinder wiring very problematic



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey all,
I have a '03 W8 and have had nothing but problems. I've had the ignition coil recall applied, brought it to a dealership to fix both the AC and heater unit. I've had the injection system worked on numerous times (counting 6 times already) already. On each occasion is was because I heard misfiring. So, my W8 acted like a snglwe 4-cylinder for half it's life







I say that even during the time it was supposedly fixed. Apparently I've recurring faults in the wiring to the cylinders.
At this time everything appears to be up to par and in mechanical operating condition. That is the line VW customer service used when I filed a complaint against both the car and Richardson, TX dealership.
Has anyone else been as unlucky as myself? What can I realistically expect in terms of compensation from VW. Texas lemo laws are stricter than California. The car isn't even a year old (has 14K miles on it). It's almost to the point where I don't trust the car and consider it reliable anymore.
Regards.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

However, this is my second car. My first car was a 2001 Passat V6 and I simply loved it and had no problems. That is why I feel it's probably the car rather than VW or the W8 line as a whole.


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

6 times!!!! that sounds like lemon law to me, in pennsylvania its only 3 times. I would ask a lawer, maybe u can get a new one> Good luck


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

OK. It misfired again this morning and is back in the shop. Cylinder 4 had the fault. I think I had cylinder 4 issues fixed 4 -5 times already. For those mechanics who frequent this forum, any ideas what it could be?
I think I want to do a collateral swap.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Logisan)*

My dealer had a GLX wagon doing something similar to that. Turned out the engine harness was pinched from the factory...


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for your response. I'll bring that up with the technician at the dealership.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Logisan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Logisan* »_ I think I want to do a collateral swap. 

That's exactly what I did when my 02 was in the shop (coil packs and faulty ECU) 3 times AND 30 days (both provisions under VA's Lemon Law). The dealer (Greenbrier) found me an 03 exactly like the 02...18,600 miles later and no problems...except I can't really shift it manually.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

Coud gas be causing the misfire?


----------



## Bengel (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Logisan)*

what octane and additives


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

93 octane and whatever additivies comes with the gasoline. I don't add anything myself. Stations I use are:
QT - QuikTrip
Shell
Exxon
The current VW theory is that it is the gasoline which might make sense if I see it only with one fuel type at a single gas station, but I don't.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

Update: 
They are replacing the engine harness in the car.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Logisan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Logisan* »_Update: 
They are replacing the engine harness in the car. 

So I'm not as dumb as I thought I was....


----------

